# wieder mein verflixtes notebook....*seufz*



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (24. September 2002)

mein notebook funzt immer noch nicht und ich hab keinen plan wieso...es ist im stanby modus so viel ich weiss/denk...und kommt nicht mehr heraus...kann mir irgendjemand da draussen vielleicht noch nen tip gebn? es ist ein NOMARK produkt.... ( mega-line, aus dem mega-shop ) habs von nem freund is ein pII 266  130 ram...etc is ja nich wichtig... kann mir da jemand helfen? please please....

danke im voraus..


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. September 2002)

Entweder das  oder "Screen locked", müsste auch entweder eine Funktionstaste (F1-F12) oder eine Funktionstaste in Kombination mit der FN (steht auch für Funktion Sonderbeleguzng für Laptops, meist ion der Nähe von ALT oder STRG zu finden) Taste des Laptops sein.

Oder tiefenentladener Akku, unser Firmenlaptop zeigt deiune angedeuteten Symtome, wenn der Akku, mal zu leergelutscht wurde...


----------



## goela (25. September 2002)

Sind die zwei Wochen schon um???? Näheres hier.


----------



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (25. September 2002)

ja, die zwei wochen sind hin...

und wegen den FN tasten und den F-tasten...es funzt nichts er gibt gar kein signal ab...überhaupt nichts...? 

thx...für die hilfe


----------



## Moartel (25. September 2002)

Wenn die fn-Tasten kein Signal geben kann das doch auch daran liegen dass man eine spezielle Software installieren muss die für die Aktionen der fn-Tasten zuständig ist. Ich müsste mal genau nachschaun, aber ich glaube bei mir ist das so. Ich habe zumindest einige Programme für die Verwaltung meines Notebooks installiert die auch beim Systemstart immer geladen werden. Sind 4 Stück, deshalb habe ich mir noch nicht die Mühe gemacht genau rauszusuchen wofür die zuständig sind  

Wenn dein Notebook aus den Standby-Modus einfach nicht mehr aufwacht würde ich es an deiner Stelle wenn eine Neuinstallation oder Treibersettings nichts helfen einfach nicht mehr in den Standby-Modus versetzen. Vielleicht hat es ja wirklich Probleme damit. Dann stell es so ein dass du als Stromsparmaßnahme "nur noch" den Bildschirm abschaltest, der macht auch einiges aus.


----------



## goela (25. September 2002)

So viel ich weiss, startet dass Teil nicht einmal!! Also wie soll er dann was installieren?


----------



## Moartel (25. September 2002)

Naja, wenn ich den Text lese klingt es so als ob er da Windows drauf hat, weil die fn-Tasten sonst kaum gehen können und ich auch nicht wüsste wieso man ein Gerät das gar nicht startet in den Standby-Modus versetzen sollte????
Sollte das Gerät wirklich nicht starten würde ich mal sagen dass es das geringste Problem ist wenn du fn-Tasten nicht gehen   
Habe anscheinend den Anfang deiner Notebook-Episode nicht mitbekommen weil ich erst seit gestern hier aktiv bin


----------



## goela (25. September 2002)

> Sind die zwei Wochen schon um???? Näheres hier.



Musst dem Link folgen (siehe oben)! Das Problem hatte er vor zwei Wochen schon mal beschrieben - da hast Du mehr Hintergrundinfos!


----------



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (25. September 2002)

ich bins ja auch wieder....und es sind auch schon 2 wochen um....und es passiert immer noch nichts....hat sonst noch jemand vielleicht nen tip für mich ???


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. September 2002)

hast du mal in erwägung gezogen, das notebook zu einem fachhändler zu bringen? oder frag doch mal beim hersteller nach. wenn noch garantie darauf ist, kannst du es ja einschicken.


----------



## goela (26. September 2002)

Er hat das Notbook ja von einem Kumpel gekauft!

Aber vielleicht hast Du ja recht und er sollte das Teil mal zum Fachhändler (Megacomp????) tragen! Fragt sich nur was hat es gekostet?


----------



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (26. September 2002)

eben, die kosten...aber ich bringe es nächste woche mal zu diesem MEGA-SHOP... mal schaun was die dazu sagen...hab heut nen lehrer gefragt...der ist auch so ein pc süchtiger   er hat gesagt das vielleicht auch das motherboard zur sau wäre? aber ich denke nicht...ich brings einfach ma zum händler....oder sonst jemand nen vorschlag? 

thx für eure hilfe...


----------



## Moartel (26. September 2002)

Ich habe mir jetzt noch den alten Thread dazu durchgelesen und mich würde eins interessieren: Geht es hier nur um den ****** Standby-Modus oder um ein anderes, wirklich schwerwiegendes Problem? 
Ich finde das sollte ein für alle mal klargestellt werden bevor hier weitergelabert wird. Ich persönlich habe das Gefühl dass hier munter aneinander vorbeigeredet wird.


----------



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (26. September 2002)

das prob sieht so aus:

ich habe das notebook von einem freund abgekauft...der hat es von seinem vater...und an diesem tag hat er mir noch gesagt das er eben ein laptop hat nur das es nicht funktioniert...das es einfach kein signal von sich gibt...tja ich dacht mir nich viel davon...ging zu ihm...und fragte ma wo das notebook denn is um es anzuschaun...ich schaltete es ein und voila win XP startet auf...? komisch...und das gleiche is jetzt bei mir passiert...hab es einfach laufen lassen...und auf einmal passierte nichts mehr habs ausgeschalten...dann kam so was wie MATRIX buchstaben zeichen etc...weiss auch nicht was konnte es nicht ausschalten also nahm ich den akku raus....

als ich es wieder einschaltete passierte nichts, auch kein geräusch oder so was einfach nichts ausser das 2 lämpchen leuchten das STANDBY lämpchen (halbmond) das, dass anzeigt das es eingeschaltet ist....und sonst passiert einfach nichts...nichts nichts nichts....

gut geschildert?ich hoffe wir reden jetzt nicht mehr an einander vorbei...? oder? 
THX für eure hilfe...


----------



## Moartel (26. September 2002)

Ok, dann verstehe ich auch warum es einmal um Standby geht, dann mal Windows ging und am Ende gar nix mehr lief. Kam hier alles ein wenig verwurschtelt bei mir an  
Wenn es nichts hilft den Rechner anzumachen, und den Akku rauszunehmen um den Standby-Modus duch Reset zu beenden würde ich versuchen die BIOS-Einstellungen auf Standard zu setzen (dafür gibts ja immer eine Funktion im BIOS). Natürlich nur sofern sich was rührt   

Bevor du es zur bedingungslosen Reperatur in ein Geschäft gibst würde ich es erstmal selbst aufmachen und die Steckverbindungen prüfen, da es ein älteres Gerät ist kann es ja sein dass irgendwo ein Stecker nicht richtig sitzt. Probieren geht über studieren.
Wenn du es am Ende zur Reperatur bringst solltest du vorher mit dem Kerl da sprechen, nicht dass der irgendwo ein wahrscheinlich aufgrund des Alters des Geräts nicht gerade billiges Mainboard auftreibt und das für eine Stange Geld austauscht. Der soll NUR FESTSTELLEN WAS FEHLT und dann MIT DIR BEREDEN WAS GEMACHT WERDEN SOLL. Nicht dass du am Ende eine fette Rechnung zu zahlen hast nur um einen alten Schlepptop zu haben. Dann musst du halt entscheiden was dir das Gerät wert ist.


----------



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (26. September 2002)

ja ok mach ich...
ich gehs mal aufschreiben.. hihi...das wird sicher lustig lol

danke für eure hilfe ich melde mich wieder wenn sich wieder was rührt...bYe 

euer GR@PHIX


----------

